# My mouse has moved her babies into 2 separate nests?



## ellie1112012 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if someone could help.. I have 2 does living together, one had 15 babies and the other 12. The babies have been stayin in one nest in a big pile but when I woke up this morning to check to nest I noticed that they had moved half of the babies to the other side of the tank. I'm really concerned that they are going to forget about feeding the other half.

Is this normal behaviour? any advice would be much appreciated !

Thank you

Ellie


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, it is normal when more than one doe is cohabitating and they do sometimes forget one pile.You can either check on them a couple of times a day or move them into one pile.If you opt to check you just need to touch one to make sure it's warm and look for the yellow milk shining through the pink skin so that you know they are being fed.I would probably move them but there's always a risk involved.


----------



## ellie1112012 (Jan 23, 2018)

OKay thank you! I have been holding the babies already as the mumma mice are super tame and want to come out and play when I go near the cage so I think moving the babies will be the safest option  Thanks again!


----------

